# Unusual Electro-Chron?



## Sisyphus (Jun 3, 2009)

In commencing the Saturday Electric Watch Thread, our friend Dave (aka Martinus Scriblerus) posted a photo of "a gold topped electro-chron, with stainless sides" and said he was "pretty certain that it is the only one like it that we have discovered so far."

I can now report that there are at least two.

The Electro-Chron pictured below arrived in today's mail. These are the seller's photos, which are much better than any that I could manage. The watch, with a fresh battery installed, was mailed on Monday and since then has kept accurate time, to the minute.

Dave also described this model as a "plain Jane." That may be, but I'm rather pleased to have one.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Nice find John. When I was in England recently I saw the original of Silver Hawk's sales literature. My recollection is that this gold topped model was the most expensive electro-chron offered at the time. Paul?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Sisyphus said:


> I can now report that there are at least two.


Nice one John!

I know of three...including yours, because Dave has two...he's just forgotten! 



martinus_scriblerus said:


> Nice find John. When I was in England recently I saw the original of Silver Hawk's sales literature. My recollection is that this gold topped model was the most expensive electro-chron offered at the time. Paul?


Here is the card...Electro-Chron "B", 14K gold cap


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I'll have a black dial one Paul - do you think Longines would honour the order? :lol:

Those are nice examples of a good standard design watch - does what it says on the tin stuff, but very tastefully understated - classy :yes:

Same as the Timex "EasyRead" - a lot of to-days watch makes could learn a thing or two about clear fonts and tidy dial designs from these pieces 

AND - Witt/Long still managed to get the lightning bolt in to make the diff from a manual or auto wind! :notworthy:


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Nice watch that is John lovely and clean with a super dial very envious. :man_in_love:


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

dombox40 said:


> Nice watch that is John lovely and clean with a super dial *very envious*. :man_in_love:


Well Paul tells me that I have two of these. That means I can trade one to you!


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> dombox40 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice watch that is John lovely and clean with a super dial *very envious*. :man_in_love:
> ...


Dave I,ve been trying to PM you is your inbox full up


----------

